# What's a Widget? (a guess-the-breed post)



## KAT1892 (Dec 8, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I'm looking for suggestions on what type of breed my SPCA rescue mix, Widget, might be. The SPCA just had her listed as a lab-mix but others have told me everything from Border Collie, Australian Shepherd, to Bernese Mountain dog. I never know what to tell people when they ask. 

So, what do you see in her? If it helps, she's 7 years old (8 in November) and her records show she was adopted out from the Philadelphia SPCA as a puppy and returned last November at age 7, when I scooped in and saw her and whisked her away. She's also a hefty 55 lbs.

Thoughts?

(now for the fun part, pictures!)


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

My guess would be lab X either aussie or bc.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm going to actually guess golden mix. Probably aussie or BC or something like that. I've known a couple dogs that look very similar though we didn't know the breed on any of them.

Genetically though a golden x longhaired dog is most often going to give you a black longhaired dog.


----------



## KAT1892 (Dec 8, 2012)

Interesting you should say that, Laurelin. When she's peering down at me from the top of the staircase she often looks very golden retriever-ish! I was wondering on the colouring options of a golden mix as well, so thanks for explaining that too


----------



## SoulDogs (Aug 14, 2014)

looks kind of Spaniel-ish to me. Google "Stabyhoun."


----------



## K9Chaos (Jun 27, 2014)

Widget is ... a dog!

Do I win a prize? possibly a smack?


----------



## SoulDogs (Aug 14, 2014)

K9Chaos said:


> Widget is ... a dog!
> 
> Do I win a prize? possibly a smack?


dang it! that was going to be my next guess.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

KAT1892 said:


> Interesting you should say that, Laurelin. When she's peering down at me from the top of the staircase she often looks very golden retriever-ish! I was wondering on the colouring options of a golden mix as well, so thanks for explaining that too


Yeah most golden mixes will end up black. And if mixed with a short haired dog, they will be black and short haired. It really throws people off sometimes but the gold color is a recessive. It is called 'ee' or recessive red. Both parents would have to have or carry it for a golden mix to be gold and not black.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Laurelin said:


> I'm going to actually guess golden mix. Probably aussie or BC or something like that. I've known a couple dogs that look very similar though we didn't know the breed on any of them.
> 
> Genetically though a golden x longhaired dog is most often going to give you a black longhaired dog.


Yep, this! I see a lot of golden retriever there.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

I would say BCxGolden as well.

We also have a mystery mutt and when people ask what she is I just tell them I really don't know because she's a rescue, and ask what they think. The answers are usually amusing, but sometimes someone suggests something I hadn't though of before but might make sense.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

I also agree with a golden mix. To back up laurelin this is my friends golden retriever/coonhound mix. 








Everyone thinks she is a labX


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KAT1892 (Dec 8, 2012)

SoulDogs said:


> looks kind of Spaniel-ish to me. Google "Stabyhoun."


I can see the resemblance! 



K9Chaos said:


> Widget is ... a dog!
> 
> Do I win a prize? possibly a smack?


Oh my! That sure explains a lot of her behaviour...


----------



## KAT1892 (Dec 8, 2012)

Thank you all for your golden insight  And ireth0, I like your idea of turning the question back at them and asking what they think.


----------

